# SA-friendly jobs (mainly part time/student)?



## lilgreenmouse (Jun 14, 2009)

I really need to get a job this year so I can be less financially dependent on my parents, but my last attempt at a job was a nightmare and has successfully traumatized me from the food industry.
So, as fellow SA sufferers, what are the jobs you found that made you least anxious/stressful, or the ones that were most rewarding in terms of accomplishment or socializing?

As a student with no "real" experience, I'd be more interested in part time/student jobs, but other jobs/careers are welcome as well! Maybe this could inspire some people who are currently looking, who knows?

So I'll start off with the "easy" ones:
-the library
-small, quaint cafes


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

Do you have to go to school to work at a library? I know someone who went to school for library something or other. Just wondering. I need to find a job as well..its very hard.

My idea was to work at a child care place, like a day care. I like kids personally and feel comfortable around them.


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

Try working for UPS as a Part-Time Package Handler.

They have great opportunities for students, flexible schedule, great pay...if you dont mind working in a warehouse moving boxes. This is the job I actually applied for but they gave me a position as a Driver Helper, it was more fun though!


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here in the states, it is generally easy to get a job cleaning offices/banks/etc. at night. It's usually done after business hours, so there really won't be many people around.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I work in a research lab on campus and love it. 

You do need some science classes usually to get started, but I interact briefly with my prof each day and spend the rest of my time by myself with my headphones on doing independant experiments. If you're in science I highly recommend it as a good SA job.


----------



## Kirsty (May 23, 2010)

*SA Friendly Jobs*

I found thta part time suited me better - it gave me time to recover from the anxiety of having to be with lots of people. Unfortunately I didn't realise this until I had gone part-time. Good luck with the job hunt


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Darren07 said:


> Try working for UPS as a Part-Time Package Handler.
> 
> They have great opportunities for students, flexible schedule, great pay...if you dont mind working in a warehouse moving boxes. This is the job I actually applied for but they gave me a position as a Driver Helper, it was more fun though!


Do you need any expirience? I never had a job, at age 20 i really need a job so i can get supplies that i need, i am to ashamed of asking my parents for money at age 20 i haven't asked them for money since last year, still have the same cloths. lol


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

You might want to try a phone job but I'd warn you away from telemarketing/sales. I haven't done that myself, but the amount of rejection is too great. Rather, seek out a market research firm that doesn't make sales and instead pays people to do focus groups. You'll still get some rejection, but the fact that you're not selling anything makes your call more welcome. And you'll get the opportunity to hone your "professional voice" when talking to people on the phone.


----------



## Brew (May 7, 2010)

I think part of healing your SA is about facing your fears. Throwing yourself out there. Putting yourself in a safe job might seem best for you. But your saying to yourself "im limited by my condition". **** your condition. Find a job that will break it and you will grow as a person.

In a SA safe job.. you'll just stay the same..


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Definitely NOT working in shops.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I work in a research lab on campus and love it.
> 
> You do need some science classes usually to get started, but I interact briefly with my prof each day and spend the rest of my time by myself with my headphones on doing independant experiments. If you're in science I highly recommend it as a good SA job.


wait wait wait...they PAY you for that? damn that would be like...a dream job for me (in the sense that it is something achievable in the near future). Probably at a big college right?


----------



## lilgreenmouse (Jun 14, 2009)

Brew said:


> I think part of healing your SA is about facing your fears. Throwing yourself out there. Putting yourself in a safe job might seem best for you. But your saying to yourself "im limited by my condition". **** your condition. Find a job that will break it and you will grow as a person.
> 
> In a SA safe job.. you'll just stay the same..


I totally agree with you Brew, but this is just a PT job to start me off. The point is to actually HAVE a PT job, get some income, and build a little confidence because of it and not quitting a week into it (like I did because it was just too much). It's only temporary ofc, but I do agree that a job should be more demanding so you can grow and eventually break the shell.

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, keep them coming!


----------



## quietlyfalling (Mar 10, 2010)

I have worked in a shipping department for two years and it has been pretty good for my SA. There are issues here and there, but I have almost no contact with customers and that's awesome!

Also, try a custodial job where you can just clean and listen to headphones or whatever. Cleaning isn't too awful, although it's not the best pay.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

bobthebuilder said:


> wait wait wait...they PAY you for that? damn that would be like...a dream job for me (in the sense that it is something achievable in the near future). Probably at a big college right?


Yes they do. The pay isn't fantastic, but I find the fact that this job usually doesn't set off my SA makes up for it.

Lots of permanent profs in chem, bio, mbb, phys, etc have labs on campus to publish and do research. They need undergrads every semester to do peon work such as cleaning dishware and autoclaving and help with experiments like running gels. As you get more experience, you generally get more responsilibities and get to start doing projects on your own

There can be bigger labs with like 10 people or so, but those are the only people at work you'd usually ever come in contact with. Currently, I am the only one in my lab at all, so it's nice and quiet.

Ask around or check online at your university or college to see if any profs are looking for help!


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I work in a research lab on campus and love it.
> 
> You do need some science classes usually to get started, but I interact briefly with my prof each day and spend the rest of my time by myself with my headphones on doing independant experiments. If you're in science I highly recommend it as a good SA job.


Is this one of those NSERC research positions by any chance? I saw you in the Calgary thread, is this the University of Calgary? I am doing research also, but it was for winter semester that happens to be WAY behind schedule so now I have to go in during the spring/summer.. I don't mind it though it can be fun sometimes.


----------



## Brew (May 7, 2010)

lilgreenmouse said:


> I totally agree with you Brew, but this is just a PT job to start me off. The point is to actually HAVE a PT job, get some income, and build a little confidence because of it and not quitting a week into it (like I did because it was just too much). It's only temporary ofc, but I do agree that a job should be more demanding so you can grow and eventually break the shell.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions everyone, keep them coming!


Hm, yea thats a good point mate..

I'd recommend a telecoms job..


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Someone told me once, but it was in a mean saracastic typed way, when I told someone I want to look for a job, said "Oh like working in a library, so you don't have to talk much..."

-Libraries.

- look out for a store that doesn't seem to get many customers and one that is small store

-Maybe some home based job working on a computer

- I have a newspaper round, it's not much pay but it gets me out of the house and there is little interaction lol all you face is people's front doors oh or the occasionally elderly person doing their garden and you have to approach them to give them their newspaper, but some interaction is good, so I don't mind that. 

- Leaflet distributor job, again little interaction.

- Maybe a cleaner job. I want to look for one of these. I would like to get into getting more interaction, so it would be good to work with a small group of staff


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

i made a job for myself selling modified car parts, pays well i dont have to deal with people much as its done mostly over the net.

look around, there are opportunities out there.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Larger stores sometimes hire people to count inventory every morning before the store opens. I've never done that job, but it seems like it would be alright for someone with SA.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

hrdc jobbank Student/Youth jobs

http://www.jobbank.gc.ca/Intro_eng.aspx

indeed.ca
simplyhired.ca


----------



## superkitty (Mar 27, 2010)

What about data entry? It would be incredibly boring, but at least you wouldn't have to deal with customers.

Or nightfill at a supermarket? Mostly nights, don't really have to deal with customers unless they ask you where something is.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

President of Ireland. You just sit in a big house all day watching the telly and doing fook-all


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Lab technician.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You could try Office Cleaning. It's rather easy and you work alone most of the time.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

u could probably do a job at home or something. Like i knew someones dad who used to buy pokemon/yugioh and other cards like that and sell them for profits, although you would need research into it.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

i actually think some people are right. ive even thought of this. jobs that are SA friendly probably wont pay as much and will just keep your SA the same. I would try and do something new that would require you to interact. maybe you will meet some friends. i think maybe staying alone in an SA job may make things worse for you, mentally.  im just saying this not to discourage but to encourage. think about it. do you want improvement in your life?


----------

